# GTI - EOIs and Invitations 2021



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

The original GTI thread is getting too long and unmanageable. For eligibility and criteria, refer to the original thread. This thread is only related to *EOIs and invitations*. 

Please post your date of EOI, qualifications and achievements, and the date of outcome.


----------



## Island_man (Dec 9, 2020)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> The original GTI thread is getting too long and unmanageable. For eligibility and criteria, refer to the original thread. This thread is only related to *EOIs and invitations*.
> 
> Please post your date of EOI, qualifications and achievements, and the date of outcome.


Thanks mate.
This new thread is definitely for those who are waiting for UIN. Hope you guys will keep updated.

Cheers,


----------



## Ksablok (Apr 24, 2018)

Need a favor. What should we exactly fill under section for Skill and Experience while filing 858 visa application.
"Registration / Licensing / Professional membership requirements"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksablok said:


> Need a favor. What should we exactly fill under section for Skill and Experience while filing 858 visa application.
> "Registration / Licensing / Professional membership requirements"


Depends on what job you are in 
Cheers


----------



## Ksablok (Apr 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Depends on what job you are in
> Cheers


I am into ICT networking. Actually I didnt understand the crux of it.


----------



## Ksablok (Apr 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Depends on what job you are in
> Cheers


Does it mean/include International Certifications like Cisco, AWS, Microsoft etc...?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksablok said:


> I am into ICT networking. Actually I didnt understand the crux of it.


It’s mainly for professionals like chartered engineers, doctor , lawyers , accountants etc. wherein you can’t work unless you are registered with the appropriate authority or are member of the association 
Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> The original GTI thread is getting too long and unmanageable. For eligibility and criteria, refer to the original thread. This thread is only related to *EOIs and invitations*.
> 
> Please post your date of EOI, qualifications and achievements, and the date of outcome.


thank you for creating this but could you explore the possibility of pinning a important imformation


----------



## Veyron (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I had submitted my EOI for GTIP on July 1st .
I work in the Cyber security domain and a recent masters graduate(Distinction) with National, International and IEEE publication in Cyber security which is cited in a patent filed by British Telecommunications.
I work for two companies , one of which is an innovation Hub for Australian Startups and the other is a startup. I get paid more than the FWIHT on a pro rata basis because I am a casual and I get paid per hour. But overall income doesn't go beyond 110k since the other company I work for doesn't pay me so much since it is a Not for profit . 

I received an RFI on 4th December and they asked me to submit my 1. Current CV, 2. Nomination Letter from an internationally recognised person / organisation attesting to all my achievements and projects I am leading .
3. Reference letters from previous / current employers stating the pay, period of employment, Job titles, roles and responsibilities.
I had not submitted the reference / nomination letter when I applied for the EOI , but I had submitted my CV . So I understand why the department might have to see the reference letters. I had to respond to that email and provide the evidence within 28 days.
I sent them the CV , 2 Nomination letters(1 from a person and the other from the organisation) both are internationally recognised) and 3 reference letters from current and previous employers.
I submitted all the documents on 9th December and I haven’t heard back from the department yet.
I don’t know if the department will come back asking for more information or will send me the EOI or reject me .
Has this happened to anyone before ?
What do you think are the chances that I will get a response before new year ?


----------



## Veyron (Dec 18, 2020)

Veyron said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had submitted my EOI for GTIP on July 1st .
> I work in the Cyber security domain and a recent masters graduate(Distinction) with National, International and IEEE publication in Cyber security which is cited in a patent filed by British Telecommunications.
> I work for two companies , one of which is an innovation Hub for Australian Startups and the other is a startup. I get paid more than the FWIHT on a pro rata basis because I am a casual and I get paid per hour. But overall income doesn't go beyond 110k since the other company I work for doesn't pay me so much since it is a Not for profit .
> ...


Just got my UID today at 5:22 PM. Good Luck everyone waiting.


----------



## all_in_gti (Sep 13, 2020)

Veyron said:


> Just got my UID today at 5:22 PM. Good Luck everyone waiting.


Congratulations, how many publications do you have?


----------



## Veyron (Dec 18, 2020)

all_in_gti said:


> Congratulations, how many publications do you have?


Onshore

Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.

Age : 24
Field: Cyber Security
Completed Masters in Dec 2019, currently on TR 485
Masters in Information Technology (Internetworking & Cyber Security) - High Distinction from Macquarie University - VC Scholarship from Macquarie University
Certification : CEH, Oracle, Couple of other ones

I have 8 publications till date all published in National, International and IEEE Conferences in Cyber Security. I was the first author on all the research papers. The IEEE Publication was cited by British Telecommunication Researchers for their patent and a couple of other references from IEEE papers.. (Visible on my IEEE paper and gave references in my Nomination letters)

Salary threshold : Partially Met (Working on a casual consulting basis at 3 different organizations) Doesn't meet salary threshold because it is on a pro-rata basis, but will cross FWHIT if calculated for the full year.

I submitted 2 strong nominations (1 from the Not-for-profit organization - Its an innovation hub with national presence) and the other from an individual who has national reputation for Cyber Security in Australia, he is a visiting professor and is the CEO of a well-known Cyber Security company in Australia.

I got 3 more reference letters from previous and current employers on their letterhead stating my pay, position, Roles and Responsibilities, my previous projects and the projects I am working on which would help Australian Startups and Australian Critical infrastructure. I have also led and helped Australian startups achieve ISO 27001, which is the International Information Security standard.


Timeline :

EOI applied on 31st July ( wasn't even expecting a response )
Request for Information from the DHA - 4th December
Submitted Information with all the 4 Letters mentioned above - 9th December
Received UID - 21st December

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their UID and who have applied for their Visa


----------



## all_in_gti (Sep 13, 2020)

Veyron said:


> Onshore
> 
> Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between a nomination letter and a recommendation letter? I assumed you only need one nomination letter since you only need one nominator.


----------



## Veyron (Dec 18, 2020)

all_in_gti said:


> What's the difference between a nomination letter and a recommendation letter? I assumed you only need one nomination letter since you only need one nominator.


Nomination letter is from the Organisation or an individual. I submitted both, nomination letter-cum-reference letter from an organisation and an individual, in theory you only need one . 
I just got both because , why not ?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

Do *Global Talent Officer* visit *LinkedIn* profile?
is it a good sign to see Global Talent Officer visited the *LinkedIn profile*?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haruimam said:


> Do *Global Talent Officer* visit *LinkedIn* profile?
> is it a good sign to see Global Talent Officer visited the *LinkedIn profile*?


I would take it as positive
He thinks you are a viable candidate and it’s worth his time and energy researching you further 
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

If anyone can help me to know is there any typical format for recommendations letter which is being requested by GTO to many applicants? 

or some important points that should be considered for a outstanding Professional Engineer?

Do the recommendation letter can be issued by Senior Management of my current/ previous organization?


----------



## Realbot (Jul 13, 2021)

I heard that recently some people received quick response from immigration.
Like within 2-3 weeks they got invitation. 
Is it true ? are these only who have finished PhD or also who are about to finish?


----------



## NightGTI (Sep 9, 2021)

EOI Jun 22
RFI Aug 27 for international recognized achievements
response to RFI Aug 30, Sep 3, Sep 

I am so stressed that I don’t hear back and start to worry about it. Usually how long it takes to get a result after RFI?


----------



## aj2712 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello,
New to this forum. I am on shore on a temp visa due expiry early next year. Profile:

team lead advanced analytics/data engineering at large company in healthcare
masters degree from top US university
160k+ salary
I am no phd nor I have any publications, but have worked on some pretty cool projects and currently working on projects associated with post covid recovery in health & company works very closely with Australian govt

GTI is my only chance to permanent residency. But looking at the forum and requirements I feel I may not be qualified enough- no phd,postdoctoral, research or awards/publications.
Before I spend money behind agents/lawyers giving false hopes, I wanted to know if I can get success based on sector and current salary


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aj2712 said:


> Hello,
> New to this forum. I am on shore on a temp visa due expiry early next year. Profile:
> 
> team lead advanced analytics/data engineering at large company in healthcare
> ...


Apply independently , you have nothing to lose 
You can get sufficient help in the forum to enable you to apply
Cheers


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, is the correct thread to ask about the GTI processing delays? Applied in Apr 21, but not heard yet from the immigration office. A couple of months ago we were told there is a backlog and they were still processing applications received early 2021. Does anyone have an update on this, or any idea.....?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08 (Dec 29, 2021)

I sent them email yesterday regarding my EOI and received a reply today .

“the assessment team is assessing EOIs in the order they are received. With the overwhelming number of EOIs received for the Global Talent Program the assessment team is assessing applications from November/December 2020 at the moment”


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I sent them email yesterday regarding my EOI and received a reply today .
> 
> “the assessment team is assessing EOIs in the order they are received. With the overwhelming number of EOIs received for the Global Talent Program the assessment team is assessing applications from November/December 2020 at the moment”


Wow, was this recent? Looks like there's a long way to go if they are still processing late 2020 applications 😊


----------



## Pallavikalambe08 (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes. I sent email on Jan 24,2022 and received that reply o Jan 25,2022.


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Pallavi! Much appreciated.


----------



## gansaraslax (9 mo ago)

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I sent them email yesterday regarding my EOI and received a reply today .
> 
> “the assessment team is assessing EOIs in the order they are received. With the overwhelming number of EOIs received for the Global Talent Program the assessment team is assessing applications from November/December 2020 at the moment”


Hi Pallavi, May i ask when you applied? Thankyou


----------



## Pallavikalambe08 (Dec 29, 2021)

gansaraslax said:


> Hi Pallavi, May i ask when you applied? Thankyou


I applied somewhere between Dec 27-Dec30 2021.

but when it was taking so long I reached out to the designated US representative for GTI visa ( email provided in the contact us section of AU immigration website) and there were few communication emails back and forth; they analyzed my case , asked more docs and then expedited the processing. I got my Invitation to apply in March mid 2022.


----------

